# 109:Real engine start



## Robbie (Apr 14, 2007)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NlUTFi3cN00_
...and marvellous flight


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Apr 15, 2007)

Nice video!!! Beautiful Me-109 there.


----------



## hitoshi (Apr 16, 2007)

Absolutely SUPERB 109 clip! Luv the howl of that DB engine as the fighter screams past, fantastic on-board footage as well. The pilot seems to be wearing a oxygen mask which is another nice touch.

If anyone can dump this great clip onto a WMV file I would be forever grateful.


----------



## R-2800 (Apr 16, 2007)

NICE video love the sound when it goes past


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 16, 2007)

Top video thanks for sharing


----------



## BMARTINS (Apr 17, 2007)

I love that sound!


----------



## tpikdave (Apr 20, 2007)

The sound of a Merlin at throttle is an amazing thing. I have heard it many times, in unlimited powerboats, the Reno air races, and in games, but this is the first time I have ever really heard the Daimler/Benz in action. I must be weird to love a sound.


----------

